# UK-Croatia-UK in summer for 4.5 weeks with kids ..



## Lucyk (May 14, 2018)

Hello wise motorhomers,

We are planning our dream trip from UK to Croatia and back again this August with our two kids and wandered if anyone else with kids has done this and whether 4 weeks is realistically enough time? They are used to travelling in the motorhome a lot but need lots of stop off time. We thought to allow 6 days driving there, two half weeks there and then 5 days driving back. Can anyone offer any good kiddie freindly places to stop (I think we’re thinking of going Germany/Austria route)? We are up for wild camping but also some campsites too so kids can make friends along the way. We like the wilder side of nature as much as possible and small sites. Finally, I would really appreciate it if anyone could give me an idea of costs in terms of tolls? 

Thank you!!

Lucy


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 15, 2018)

Croatia gets really busy during the season and wilding is illegal ... we did it a couple of times but out of season.  So do book campsites or you might be turned away.

You don’t say how old your children are.   The biggest highlight in Croatia for us are the Plitvice National Park ... just wow.   In Germany, check out the Todnau coaster bahn Hasenhorn Rodelbahn - spektakularste Coasterbahn Deutschlands.

We avoid toll roads as we have time, so sorry can’t help you there.


----------



## rockape (May 15, 2018)

You can also do the waterfalls at Krka national park.
All easy access and most pleasant.
As mentioned ,wilding is illegal and the police will fine you.


----------



## Lucyk (May 23, 2018)

Thanks! It’s good to know wild camping isn’t permitted. 

Our kids are 4 and 9.


----------



## shaunr68 (May 23, 2018)

We did a 3 week trip in 2013 from France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, Italy, France and back home.  3000 miles in 3 weeks, it was too much driving really especially crossing northern Italy from Venice to Mont Blanc on one roasting hot day, jostling with the crazy Italian drivers with the dog wilting in the passenger footwell.

Must see:  Austria - if you're going that way cross the Grossglockner Pass and I know it's a wild camping forum, but my favourite campsite ever is at the southern end of the pass, Heiligenblut, in an absolutely stunning location.

Nationalpark-Camping Grossglockner - Heiligenblut



Shoe in Ljubljana if you can, I love the city and the country, I commented to the missus that Slovenia was a bit like Italy, but civilised.  

Day 63 – Slovenia | The Woolly Wanderers – A Motorhome Adventure

We visited Croatia again on a later trip, in October 2014 and I loved seeing Dubrovnik off season, but imagine it would be sweltering and jam packed in the middle of the summer.  The Dalmatian Coast is amazing but as stated above wild camping is frowned upon, several times we got away with finding a quiet spot late on but it may be more difficult in the summer.


----------



## Skar (May 24, 2018)

If you want a good campsite at the coast in Croatia you will need to book and to book now, we were there last August for my daughter's wedding and it was rammed, luckily I booked. A campsite that I can highly recommend is Camping Stobreč in Split it will be full and expensive but they cope extremely well in the high season.

The last two minutes of YouTube shows some of the places we stayed, ask if you want more info.


----------



## Lucyk (May 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your advice and tips. I’ll get booking for Croatian campsites. Cheers


----------



## QFour (Jun 4, 2018)

Check your MH Insurance ours doesn’t cover Croatia for some reason. It doesn’t cover Morocco either ..


----------

